# (extremly newbie) CMS (joomla)

## while true

Again, I hope I am in the right section.

I want to learn one CMS, and I choosed Joomla!.

I have laptop (64bitDual) and on it emerged LAMP and joomla.

I found out that I can run only one web-site on joomla!.

If I want to save one (working web-site in CMS and return to it tomorow), 

and than start fresh new web-site, well, I just can't, 

or I do not know how.

Do you know what I mean?

Like second instance of spreadsheet in Open ofice.

Or a second web-site like in BlueFish?

Can't I just drop the web-site that I am working on in Joomla!

and start brand new one?

-------------

Or do I need another localhost, or domain name?

Thank you

----------

## Kosmas

Hi,

You can run as meny joomla sites as you like on a single web server.

Just add another directory/instance of joomla or move the whole site under a directory and create more.

I have  one Joomla as my main one, one extra joomla site under a different folder and some other pages (not joomla) elsewhere.

Hope I helped,

Kosmas.

----------

## while true

Hello Kosmas,

ok, here is what I did:

I created new directory in htdocs named 'boom'.

In htdocs there already was 'joomla' directory.

I copied all the content of joomla directory into boom directory.

Now, this worked.

But it was the same web site, and it was using the same database (mysql).

So I made new database, and copied the content from original database into it.

As I tried to change the database whole thing crashed.

Is there some walktrough to how to make this happen?

I have the feeling, as I installed OpenOffice, but I can use only one spreadsheet....

Driving me crazy!

Thank you.

----------

